# Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry if the car looks slightly dirty on the wheels, it rained this weekend
























The dealer did say this was his favorite of the color combinations that he has seen. (It could have just been flattery) I am glad I waited.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, VERY nice! I don't usually go for this color, but, that's a good looking combo! Congrats!


----------



## bobbik (May 3, 2006)

Congradulations


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I could have sworn that the silver exterior/beige interior was an combo that was possible. now the VW.com page doesn't let me pick the beige interior with the silver exteior. Whats the deal? was I dreamin' or what? 
Woops, correction, yours wa beige metallic...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (EosEnthusiastNB)*

Hi Thomas:
Your car looks _REALLY _nice. I do like that Wheat Beige paint - very classy.
Michael


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (PanEuropean)*

My second choice was the silver with the moonrock grey interior, but I really wanted the beige interior. The wheat beige metallic is a very similar color to my last vehicle, a Dodge Durango in Platinum. I picked the color mainly because it seemed like it would be the best color to hide road dust and grime. My wife and I decided that this was the best of the color choices for us and I also wanted the Dynaudio system. We ordered it back in early September and it was delivered to National VW in Jacksonville, NC just before Thanksgiving. 
It has the passenger window quirk, but it only seems to happen when the door is not firmly shut, so I am going to wait a bit to see if a solution presents itself before having the dealer involved. It drives like a dream.
Tod (my nickname)


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (EosEnthusiastNB)*

Michael if you read this you may want to add the Wheat Beige Metallic to the table of contents under colors.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (EosEnthusiastNB)*

Very nice combo. That was in my top 3 right there with the Paprika Red and Beige and the Eismeer and Grey.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (EosEnthusiastNB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EosEnthusiastNB* »_Michael if you read this you may want to add the Wheat Beige Metallic to the table of contents under colors.

Will do, for sure. Updating the TOC is a major PITA - about a 4 hour job each time - so I try to do it about once every 6 to 8 weeks, before posts roll off the active pages into the archive.
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (PanEuropean)*

more wheat beige photos at this gallery...
http://www.poeschko.net/galler...=3204
I wager that it looks a little greener than its should because of the reflecting of the grass...
































Picking up a more desaturated look on an over cast day... 


















































_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:41 AM 1-3-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (ehdg eos)*

possible wheat beige on foreground right with other colors in the mix....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (archiea)*

I've added this thread to the Eos Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) under the listing 'Wheat Beige'.
There is another post with additional information (and some duplication of photos) at this link: Are these wheat beige photos? To prevent fragmentation of the posts - in other words, to keep all the related pictures in one place to make it easier for folks who come looking for them - I've locked up the other thread and put a pointer on it sending folks to this one.
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (PanEuropean)*

more wheat beige madness... there's a wheat beige on Ebay with photos!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## mikeyax (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Wheat Beige Metallic with Cornsilk Beige Interior (archiea)*

I actually own a 2000 jetta VR6 that is wheat beige metallic and this Eos is a little lighter. This color is called desert sand metallic I believe.


----------

